# O.K. Mid-Westerner's



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

RBP 4 135 and I have decided to start a list of people living in the midwest who are into the aquarium hobby. It doesn't neccessarily have to be piranha's, it can be anything. Our goal is to help each other out because unfortunately the "great deals" in SoCal or NY/NJ aren't so close to us, so we need to communicate. Since mostly everything is "Pick-Up" only, why not have us all get to know each other so that we aren't driving across country for something someone was selling only 150 miles away in the midwest somewhere. I will be keeping track of us all and after a while I'll put a web page dedicated to everyone in the midwest who's apart of this thread!

Thank-you B. Rodgers


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Name: Brandon Rodgers
Age: 24
Location: Lincoln, NE 68506
Setup: 300 Gal With 13 Reds, 55 Gal With 4" Manny, Some Other Empty Tanks As Well


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

adam barbian
15
53074,Wi
55 gal-6 rb piranah(soon upgrading to 125)
38 gal-juv. veild chameleon
38 gal-soon to be a reef

what size empty tanks do you have?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

brian
23
43201 Columbus Ohio
100 gallon 10 gold spilos.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

55, 42 hex


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

keep 'em comin' guys


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

This is the best thread in the world! I have always wondered who else live in my area, I get sick of all the socal deals and up in the nj area.

Charlie
Fort Collins, CO
75 gal, rbp, red-tailed shark, raph cat, com pleco
*Will be looking for some ps in August or september!*


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Matt

Columbus Ohio

to many set up to list :laugh:


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

for cryin' in the mudd...list everything, this thread is to help us all out mang!


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

come on...!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Sean

Fargo, ND.

30 gal, single spilo.


----------



## djcyborg (Aug 11, 2003)

James
Des Moines, IA
30 Gal 2 pink convicts,, all i have space for at the moment


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Another one from Columbus, Ohio

Troy

240G:
11" Piraya
10" Ternetzi
8.5" Ternetzi
10" P.Nattereri
9" P.Nattereri
8.5" P.Nattereri

75G:
5" S. sanchezi


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Name: Taylor Hedrich
Age: 14
Location: Oakley, MI 48649
Set-Up: 29 Gallon: 7-8" oscar and 3" common pleco
130 Gallon: 7 (2") cariba from Jon Rare. Contacting him tonight to order...


----------



## thedude (Jun 29, 2005)

Chris
Grand Rapids, MI

75gal - 6 RBP's
55gal - 3 Caribe (got them today, and they are TINY!)
30 Long - soon to be 6-8 dwarf puffers
55gal - 1 Flowerhorn 
250gal- coming soon.....hopefully


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Cody Paulsen 
21 
Norfolk, Nebraska

My setups are in my sig


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

w0rd


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Jarod

Woodbury, MN 55125

Irritan 72 gal bowfront

75 gal---empty

40 gal long---empty

Looking to get caribas in the future


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

mori, you wanna sell or trade for that 75? i'll suck yo di*k man!


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

B. Rodgers said:


> mori, you wanna sell or trade for that 75? i'll suck yo di*k man!
> [snapback]1103143[/snapback]​


how the hell would one get it to nebraska from mn?


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

6 hour drive! St. Paul from my zip to yours is 6 hours I'll meet you 1/2 way


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

B. Rodgers said:


> 6 hour drive! St. Paul from my zip to yours is 6 hours I'll meet you 1/2 way
> [snapback]1103147[/snapback]​


yeah, then it would cost like 200$ or more because of gas. I dont want to sell it or anything so I wouldnt take a loss, ya know what i mean? I wouldnt be against doing it if you really wanted to pay something like 190.


----------



## cjdrew2 (Jul 1, 2004)

Andrew

Waterloo IA (home of John Deere)

55 gal 3 reds


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm going to throw something in my sig about this thread so we get more replies, it'd be nice to know who is in your area to help us trade, buy, and sell stuff.
This thread was a damn good idea B. Rodgers!


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

thanx Chuck..As soon as I get about 30 people I'm going to put up a Mid West P-Fury Members site! as a reference so we all know and can help each other out!


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Slim

Age:23

Sgt. Bluff, IOWA

My sig tells all.

I am looking for 180 to a 240 gallon Tank, just tank no stand or equipment just tank. If anyone can help me out let me know.


----------



## SerraNBAPygo (Jun 8, 2004)

Zach
Location: Rockford Illinois
Age: 15
Set ups: 75 gallon 2 P.Nattereri 7.5''-8''
10 Gallon 1 P.Nattereri 1.5''


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

Todd
Location: Rochelle, Illinois. Originally from Rockford.
Age: 20 (as of July 6!)
Setups. 106 gallon. 9 reds and 5 cariba, two of them only have one eye. All around 2"
75 gallon. 5" Jack dempsey-


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

Brad
20
Wisconsin 53029
Check out the sig


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

I guess I am kind of border line midwest and south lol.

Well I am Jason, 19, and I live outside of Louisville, Ky.
I have a 55g with 3 reds and 2 piraya, a 29 with an 8inch Mac








and a 10 gallon with a 3.5 inch Sanchezi. I need some big tanks ASAP!!


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

is Dallas Texas considered midwest?


----------



## indullg83 (Feb 26, 2005)

Adam
22
wisconsin 54751

75g 5 3-4.5 inch rbps


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

Franky
Chicago, IL 60647
5 RPB in a 210g tank and about 15 1"-3" RPB 
and I'm expecting fry within the month.
Check out my Gallery


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Whats up Frankyo? All those 1-3 inch fry from your P's?

I just sold a batch of 24 fry for 30$. Thats 1.25$ a piece.

Were did you get your 210?


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

And No dallas texas is not midwest its south but hey why not.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Brandon
Mendota IL 61342

and since i have to list all my setups... this is gonna take a while :laugh:

first is the fish

311g (96x30x25) - empty for now
75g - red oscar and brasiliensis
55g - dovii, young festae, salvini
40g - soon to be filled with little umbees
30g - soon to have a few bartoni in it
30g - male festae
29g - soon to have some grammodes
20g - gold ram, small red snook, robertsoni
20g - empty
15g - green sunfish
10g - convict
5g - betta and female convict
2g - betta

reptiles

100g - pair of bearded dragons
100g - savannah monitor
55g - 2 schneider skinks
30g - african sideneck
15g - ornate box turtle
10g - hi-yellow leopard gecko
10g - leopard frog

i know im probly forgetting something.... but o well









the sad thing is that i still want more tanks.... plus a good sized indoor pond









*forgot to add that I am just about 17 years old*


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

^ dang your house must look like a reptile and aquatic exibit at the zoo.

andy overland park kansas.
125 baby dovii 
55 1 rohm 
58 breeder 1 red devil
10 grow out for a tiny flower horn
240 needs to be orderd from glass cages

cell number is 913 669 5356


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

edcal said:


> is Dallas Texas considered midwest?
> [snapback]1104009[/snapback]​


No, neither is Colorado, post it up anyways.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah from like Colorado to Tennessee from Minnesota To Texas!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

is los angeles considered midwest?


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

hyphen said:


> is los angeles considered midwest?
> [snapback]1104555[/snapback]​


Hell No! You calis flood the buy, sell section, damn you and your good deals!


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

> Whats up Frankyo? All those 1-3 inch fry from your P's?
> 
> I just sold a batch of 24 fry for 30$. Thats 1.25$ a piece.
> 
> Were did you get your 210?


I know this guy that makes and cleans fish tanks for a living his customers were up grading there tanks so they gave it to him as a down payment on there next tank. He couldn't get rid of it so he ask me if I wanted it I said hell ya. oh yes my small P's are from my RBP's as soon as I moved them to that huge tank they had space to get busy.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

BigChuckP said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > is los angeles considered midwest?
> ...


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

exactly..what he said ^


----------



## blk97tt (Jul 15, 2004)

Sal

Schaumburg / Chicago Burbs 60173

100 Gallon tank
two 8 inch Caribe
three 6-8 inch Reds


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Azeral a.k.a Nate

St.Joseph Mo

Look at my sig for info

website: My Webpage


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Anyone got a 180 gallon to a 240 gallon for sale Im looking?


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Shawn

Kansas city, Missouri

age-21

180 gal
125 gal-

look at sig









btw im selling a 7" red tail catfish let me know if ur intrested, i can put pics if anyone is


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

:nod:


----------



## mbierzyc (May 10, 2005)

Matt

Bartlett, IL 60103 (chicago suburb)

22

75gal 5 2" rbp

55gal 1 8" gold spilo

10gal 1 2" black rhom

soon i'll be getting at least a 29 for the rhom

let me know if anyone has any deals around the area or knows of a good place to find cheap tanks.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

Joe, Orland Park, Illinois
55g with a baby northern pike.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Ok, you can add me...

*DaisyDarko* aka Andi

Bloomington Indiana

CA/SA cichlids and oddballs

250g

2 - 150g's

2 - 125g's

65g

4 - 55g's

47g cube

2 - 40g's

3 - 35g's

29g

and a bunch of 20's and 10's that are empty


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

Name: Anthony Lok
Age: 17
Location: Arlington, TX 76017
Set-Up: 29 Gallon: 4" peruvian rhom from pedro.
140 Gallon: 7 1.5" caribes from jon, 10 2" reds from pedro.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

If I had heard correctly B.Rodgers is making a midwest page and forum? I think thats what I understood


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Name: Mike
Age: 29
Location: St. Cloud, MN
Set-Up: See sig

Been doing this for awhile, but had to scale back to 2 tanks..


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Just thought I would throw this link in this thread, its a site B. Rodgers made for the people in the midwest, check it out!
http://home.neb.rr.com/piranha/


----------



## frogguy1 (Jun 9, 2004)

Ray

21

Kansas City, MO

75g 5 4-6" RBP's

125g in progress

20gL African

15g Flowerhorn growout tank


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

Stavros
15
Mt Prospect, illinois

55g tank oscar "the king"
29g tank cons and upside down cat (in a few days)
10g tank empty
2g bowl betta (in a few days)


----------



## Piranhaguy07 (Nov 30, 2003)

Nate

Dowagiac,Michigan 49047

55gal 5.5 inch yellow rhom
ill be getting a 125gal soon but dont know what i will put in it yet


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

web site updated 7-16-05 4:30 PM CST


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Damn Brandon nice working on the website. Thats pimp must of took you along time to make it. Props to you for the fine effort to please us midwesterners.


----------



## brianp (Jun 11, 2004)

La Porte, IN
55 gal. 1 10" red
10 gal. feeder tank


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Barry
35 
Morton Grove, Il Sub of Chicago

55 gal : 3 Rbp's - About 4" each

90 gal : 10 African Cichlid 
2 Jack Dempsey
2 Orante Bichirs, Both about 7 inches


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

thanx slim!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Yea, thanx Brandon you da man


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

way cool and there is a list of people that is awsome


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Updated 7-17-05 4:20PM CST


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Bump


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

C.D. Vance

Indianapolis IN
my tanks are in my sig. except take out the ten gallon and add a 12 gallon sw nanocube.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I Am Gordeez. I reside in the Country of Texas.
I currently have a 55 Gallon tank, with 5 convicts and one Green Terror.
Gordeez will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

BENNY
Location: Oklahoma City, OK
Age: 30
E-mail: [email protected] 
Setups. 12 gallon w/ baby bichir. 20 gallon w/ ornate bichir, 125 w/ 9 RBP's (6 pack and the 3 amigos)

Add me to your site!!


----------



## piranhamama (Jul 6, 2005)

Cathy
Age 36
Woodstock, Ill

I breed bettas so I have too many to list....







Actually I am kidding bout having to many. I just downsized drastically to 5 male halfmoon bettas.

125 gallon currently housing oscars will be new home to my two 4in RBP's
30 gallon - two 3in RBP's
30 gallon - one 1.5 RBP
30 gallon - quarantined feeder tank with neons and rosy reds
10 gallon betta spawning tank currently house my 2 bettas that hopefully will spawn soon


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Site Updated 07-20-05 11:00PM CST


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

BigChuckP said:


> Just thought I would throw this link in this thread, its a site B. Rodgers made for the people in the midwest, check it out!
> http://home.neb.rr.com/piranha/
> [snapback]1113136[/snapback]​










Nice page.....


----------



## b-unit34 (Apr 1, 2005)

Brad
Commerce Michigan
5 Gallon Feeders
29 Gallon 2 sanchezi
75 Gallon 6 RB
85 Community
90 Cichlids


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Site Updated 07-21-05 12:10AM CST


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Ray
Loc: Manitowoc Wis
setups: 125G 29G and a 10G
see sig


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

I should get in on this.

Ryan
Macomb Twp, Mi

10g- hospital/quarantine tank
10g- 2 baby peacock bass and baby tsn
50g breeder- 8 baby caribe
90g- 12" trimac
150g- empty (home for caribe)
180g- empty (trying to figure out what to do with it, maybe a salt tank)

possibly getting a 300g pond in the next few months


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

B. Rodgers said:


> yeah from like Colorado to Tennessee from Minnesota To Texas!
> [snapback]1104547[/snapback]​


Well, since you include Texas:

Name: Edgar C.
Age: 27
Location: Austin, Tx

113 gallon - 5 caribe and 1 redbelly (check sig for more info)


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

Andy

Age 17

Vermillion SD

all i have is a 29 gall wit one pleco 3 giant danios and 3 red bellied pacu's


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Site Updated 07-26-05 6:35PM CST


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Nick

Milwaukee WI

125g with 14" rhom divided off with a 5" elongatus
75g with a 15" managuense
30g with a 9" geryi


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

bump


----------



## ~Sly~Spy (Jul 24, 2005)

Steve 
68506, NE

this is great

55 gal. - 11.5" tiger oscar & 10" albino oscar
20 gal. - 2 5.5" tigar oscars
10 gal. - 2 lepard puffers & 2 figure eight puffers

wanting to upgrade to a sanchezi and redbellys


----------



## ~Sly~Spy (Jul 24, 2005)

that set up is awsome rodgers whats next??


----------



## ~Sly~Spy (Jul 24, 2005)

mori0174 said:


> B. Rodgers said:
> 
> 
> > mori, you wanna sell or trade for that 75? i'll suck yo di*k man!
> ...


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Very nice idea!

Jeffrey

Roscoe, Illinois 61073

55g - Breeding group of Shellies; One Lemon Jake; One turquoise turkis; two Bristlenose pleco

10g - community group, Beta

5g - Breeding tank for ghost shrimp

280g - purchased and in process of being set up!! WooHoo!


----------



## greenmonkey51 (Aug 16, 2004)

Tanner 
Lincoln,NE 68520

125g- Malawi Haps
75g-SA Community
55g-For Sale
20g- Calvus
20g- Empty
10g Empty

Oh I've started on a midwest forum for anybody. Should be up in a week or 2


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

keep 'em going I've been slacking on the site..I'll get on it asap!


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

B. Rodgers said:


> keep 'em going I've been slacking on the site..I'll get on it asap!
> [snapback]1139537[/snapback]​


its 5:21 am go to sleep man..lol


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Sleep Lightning. Whats thats? we dont do that around here.


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

Dan Welsh
21
Youngstown, Ohio
20L 
- 5 fruit tetras
- 1 rainbow shark
- 1 male swordtail
- 1 dwarf gaurami
55
-3 in. oscar
-3 in. salvini
-just about 3in green terror
empty 10 gallon


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

E. Parker Lake Geneva wi setups : 125g 8 chilids and 2 13and14" oscars 2 large pleco's. 2-75g's one 7" rhom. other empty 2-55g 1 sanchezi and in other is 5 young discus's 30g with another sanchezi. 15g feeder tank and looking for another 125g


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

KEEP THE ENTRIES COMING..I'LL UPDATE THE SITE AS SOON AS I GET HOME FROM VACATION!!!!!


----------



## tunaman (Mar 6, 2003)

Ty Stromquist
Norfolk, NE
68701

bunch of damn tanks- sick of em

But if you got some more bigguns ill buy em! HAHA


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

tunaman said:


> Ty Stromquist
> Norfolk, NE
> 68701
> 
> ...


You got any big tanks you wanna get rid of? Im lookinf for atleast a 180 gallon?
Anyone?


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I got a 240 gallon for $450


----------



## thedude (Jun 29, 2005)

does anyone in here have a 125 or larger setup for sale? or want to buy 55 gal setup or 75? let me know by PM! thanks.

-chris


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Name: Joe Scarface
Location: Chicago (NW Burbs), IL
Setup: 40 Gallon Long - 3 SnakeSkin Red Belly Piranhas


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

How much for the 55 gallon and whats the zip code where it's located?


----------



## ~Sly~Spy (Jul 24, 2005)

greenmonkey51 said:


> Tanner
> Lincoln,NE 68520
> 
> 125g- Malawi Haps
> ...


how nuch for the 55g everything included???


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Site Updated 08-13-05 1:48PM CST


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

This has gotten alot bigger than I thought.
























Eventhough Im not sure how some of the 
areas on the site are considered midwest









Keep up the good work Brandon









Oh yea, get rid of a 10 gal and add a 20 long 
by my name if you could


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

Kyle Murphy 20 years old
Kansas City MO

240 with SA cichlids
55 salt setup cycling
and a 15 gallon breeder


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Site Updated 08-14-05 4:47AM CST


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Your a good man


----------



## suhongy (Aug 11, 2005)

Jeff

19

Milwaukee/Madison Wisconsin

[email protected]

Looking for 55 gallon setups


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

Seth
Fort Morgan Colorado (about an hour from bigchuckP)
One red belly in a 30 gallon tank.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Does anyone have a 180 gallon for sale? Im looking for a 180 gallon?


----------



## sublime1184 (Aug 22, 2005)

Jeff
Cicero, IL 60804 
29g with one Red Belly
[email protected]


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

Thomas 
Tinley Park and Normal Illinois

i have a 55 gal with one betta cuz it is funny looking and i have no filter on it. and i have a fantail goldfish chilling in a portable tank and i have a 300 gal with 2rbp 4 caribe's (first time i have spelled it right)


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Anybody at all?


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Theres a 125 for sale in Minnesota!


----------



## roush04 (Aug 18, 2005)

see sig, but coming soon 150 g. long show tank with 6-8 caribe


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

All I see in your sig is a 30 and 20 gallon tank?


----------



## roush04 (Aug 18, 2005)

that is because that's all I have now, but am getting a 150g tank


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh....you want me to add you to the list?

I need your name, locations, as well as your tanks!


----------



## roush04 (Aug 18, 2005)

Mike Coleman, Hershey, Nebraska, and the setups are just the 30 and 20 with the spilo's


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

*Site Updated 09-01-05 3:31 P.M. CST*


----------



## blaze (Oct 14, 2003)

james
downriver, wayne county michigan
150 -1 redtail cat, 2 alligator gar,1 spotted gar, 1 pike cichlid
125 -1 red bellie,1 caribe, 1 pariya, 4 terns
75 -black diamond rhom/ 1 rhom
75 -5 breeding red bellies, 1 caribe
75 -2 marble sailfin catfish, 1 sailfin pleco
50 -6 red bellie piranha
30 -1 vinnie rhom
20 -1 peacock bass, 1 tiger shovelnose
10 - guyana rhom


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

wow you got 6 p's in a 75 that are breeding? that's crazy


----------



## blaze (Oct 14, 2003)

it surprised the hell out me because everything i read before they bred said that they would need a bigger tank, but since they started they have been doing it like crazy ever since.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

damn, are you a rhom collector or what?


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

D
Decatur Illinois
240 gallon
55 gallon
40 gallon hex
20 gallon
20 gallon


----------



## Duderino (Aug 24, 2005)

Chicago Suburb (Oak Lawn)
72g bow w/3 rbp
125g not set up yet


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

SOuthern Minnesota

Signature has all my tanks.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

WE WANT BIG TANKS?


----------



## mully2003 (Jan 24, 2005)

Ryan

Grand Rapids, Michigan

7 inch black rhom 75 gal
7 inch black diamond 75 gal
3 inch red belly 20 gal


----------



## cjdrew2 (Jul 1, 2004)

cjdrew2 said:


> Andrew
> 
> Waterloo IA (home of John Deere)
> 
> ...


Take me off, I moved to California


----------



## piranhamilk (Sep 22, 2005)

heyhey wadup yall! im steve, 26 new to this forum... i used to be into piranhas when i was a shorty BIGTIME, don't have a setup yet but i think i might get back into it soon... but i had plenty of natteri's, one manueli, and like 4 blacks (or so called blacks i might say) im interested in blacks and now the elongatus (black masked)

and im from the chicago


----------



## theycallmevirg (Aug 16, 2004)

Chris Virgil
16
Arlington Heights, IL
100g-mixed pygo
37g-irritan


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

joey-n 25 rock falls illinois.see sig


----------



## Mughal (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm in Utah! And no one but me seems to F-ing live here


----------



## Toteanka (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm from Fort Wayne, IN.
90 gallon 10 Red Bellies(babies)
60 gallon 3 Red Bellies


----------

